# my tank - rate it



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

probably looks nice but could use some water,plants,fish and maybe a tank lol


----------



## xxAMIRxx (Jun 6, 2018)

i upload 2 images, you cant see?


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

They didn't come up first time I looked they are there now and tank looks great.How some info size,etc.


----------



## xxAMIRxx (Jun 6, 2018)

Doogy262 said:


> They didn't come up first time I looked they are there now and tank looks great.How some info size,etc.


23 galon - 2x50cm cool white smd (20w) - diy co2


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Looking good, nice contrast of colors.


----------



## swarley (Apr 12, 2018)

The lone bacopa caroliniana. STAY STRONG BUDDY! You'll grow to be a strong and tall plant.


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 9, 2018)

That gourami looks great in there, that's a great contrast.


----------

